# favorite home defense rounds for 40sc



## donho (Nov 1, 2010)

and why you favor them thanks donho


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

CCI/Speer .40 subsonic for short barrels.
Accurate, and quieter than other ammos.


----------



## Blackbeard (May 28, 2011)

- Federal HST LE 147gr JHP: I use these in my Short Barrel Pistols (3")
- Federal HST LE 124gr JHP: I use these in my Full Sized Pistols and Carbine.

The HST is an excellent Round, because it is designed to *STOP* a BG _(Bad Guy)_ in their tracks. Unlike Target or Practice Rounds, which will Enter and Exit the Target, the HST will stop within the Target, rather than risk hitting an Innocent Bystander behind the BG.

The Jacketed Hollow Point, Mushrooms into a Six Petal Flower, slowing itself down within the Target.










Cheers!

BB


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I was using 165 Win. JHP. I recently bought some Federal 180gr HST for carry. 
Within reasonable limits, I tend to steer toward the heavier bullets, when available. IMHO, a slow moving baseball bat is going to have more thump than a fast moving flyswatter. Opinions vary of course.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Federal HST in 155 or 165 grain. Looks like a flying octopus to me.


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Do you mean .40 S&W?


----------

